# How often should my maltese be pooping??



## aliciabee23 (Mar 6, 2008)

I know this is gross, but I am concerned about Lilly's bathroom habbits. She is two years old and was on Science diet for a while until I found this forum and switched her to California Naturals lamb and rice. She really liked the taste of it at first and although she isn't ecstatic over it anymore she still eats it very well. My issue is that when she was on Science diet her stool was hard and a dark brown color and she only usually went to the bathroom once or twice a day. Now that she is on California Natural her poop is very soft (almost every time gets stuck in her hair), large, and a lighter brown color. I am also concerned because she just went #2 for the third time today!! This is an obvious change from being on the new food, but is it for the better? I hope it is, but it just seems like she is going the bathroom #2 an awful lot for such a little dog. I am only feeding her the lower end of the recommended serving size as well (She is 6 lbs and she has been eating a little less than half a cup). I also started feeling her boiled chicken as a training treat recently so I don't know if that has anything to do with it, but I don't give it to her every day. Thanks for the help! I am thinking about switching her to Life's Abundance because I just got a yorkie puppy who's breeder fed that and gave me a sample which Lilly is freaking out over! Has anyone tried it? Thanks again!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

When Nemo was on Nutro he went number 2 like 4x a day, it was gross :smheat: 
After I switched him to Natural Balance he did and does go 2x a day now :biggrin: 
Maybe you should talk to you vet, if your not feeling comfortable. It does seem like alot for her to go .
I am not really sure but I would think 2x a day is good maybe 3x//
Good Luck


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Did it change with the switch to CN or with the addition of the treats? 

Not every food works for every dog. I would probably try something else.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo & Hannah normally go poop 2 times a day. A few mths ago, I tried the Science Diet(weight management) & both started pooping 3 & 4 times a day. I switched back to Natural Balance after 2 weeks & they both went back to their normal 2 poops a day. I tried Fromm too & they did well on it,with their normal 2 poops a day. Not every dogfood works for every dog. I'd try something else for Lilly. I'm not a fan of Science Diet.


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

Every time I have switched food I have to go through the "stuck in the hair" thing for a while. Yuk! Or if they eat anything different even just a little bit I have that problem.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

feed my maltese on chicken ,rice and royal cainne shitzu..poop about 2times most days ,, :smheat: :smheat:


----------

